# Cleary's 3336



## abax (Sep 26, 2016)

Dear folks, I have a 30 lb. bag of this systemic fungicide.
I'll never use all of it...never. I'd be most happy to share
baggies of it for shipping if anyone wants some. It's
a drench, not a spray and it doesn't smell particularly
bad. It's also very effective at one tsp. per gallon of
water. It's not nearly so good for rot as DB, but rather
effective for fungi and mold.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2016)

Be careful shipping something in unlabeled containers that has safety regs involved


----------

